# Co takhle radši popojít k vočaři?



## parolearruffate

Ahoj.
Co takhle radši popojít k vočaři?
Ne rozumím ani tomu výrazu: co takhle radši, ani slovo vočař, které jsem ve slovníku nenašla. Asi ze vozíku?
Děkuju
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj.
> Co takhle radši popojít k vočaři?
> Ne rozumím ani tomu výrazu: co takhle radši, ani slovo vočař, které jsem ve slovníku nenašla. Asi ze vozíku?
> Děkuju
> Laura


Vočař = očař (v českých dialektech se na začátku slova před "o" přidává "v" - určitě znáš vokno apod.)
Očař je hovorové slovo pro očního lékaře.

"Co takhle (jít)" odpovídá anglickému "how about (going)", i.e. an informal suggestion.

"Co takhle radši popojít k vočaři?" - Nebylo by lepší zajít k očnímu lékaři?

Upřímně Tě obdivuji, že jsi ochotná vypořádavat se s takovými šíleně těžkými větami. 

Jana


----------



## werrr

Jana to vysvětlila hezky, jen mi tam nějak nesedí to "popojít" - to by ten očař musel být hned vedle. Není to nakonec překlep (k večeři)?


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:


> Jana to vysvětlila hezky, jen mi tam nějak nesedí to "popojít" - to by ten očař musel být hned vedle. Není to nakonec překlep (k večeři)?


Já si to vysvětluji jako sarkastickou narážku na něčí špatný zrak. Místo "zajdi si k očaři, ty pitomče".

Případně někdo jde jednou za rok na polikliniku a obejde všechny doktory, kteří tam sídlí, najednou. 

No, špatně se to odhaduje, když neznáme souvislosti.

Každopádně pochybuji, že by Lauru napadlo hledat slovo "večeře" ve slovníku.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ne ne, to je k vočaři. Myslím, že Jana má pravdu. Text mluví o člověku, který sedí v blaznici protože je přesvědčen, že mu z očích padá krev.
Jano, moc ochotná nejsem, těmi větami rozumím jenom diky vám.


----------

